# JDOMException



## Gayson (12. Jul 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe meine 1. XML-Datei geschrieben und wollte diese mit JDOM parsen leider ehalte ich folgenden Fehler:
"org.jdom.JDOMException: Could not load default SAX parser: org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser: SAX2 driver class org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser not found: org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser"
Woran kann das liegen?

XML:


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE Pflegekraft SYSTEM "Mitarbeiter.dtd>

<Pflegekraft>
	<Mitarbeiter>
		<Name>Kai</Name>
		<Stunden>5</Stunden>
		<Urlaub>nicht</Urlaub>
	</Mitarbeiter>
	<Mitarbeiter>
		<Name>Kurt</Name>
		<Stunden>4</Stunden>
		<Urlaub>nicht</Urlaub>
	</Mitarbeiter>
	<Mitarbeiter>
		<Name>Niels</Name>
		<Stunden>3</Stunden>
		<Urlaub>nicht</Urlaub>
	</Mitarbeiter>
	<Mitarbeiter>
		<Name>Timo</Name>
		<Stunden>2</Stunden>
		<Urlaub>nicht</Urlaub>
	</Mitarbeiter>
</Pflegekraft>
```

Java:

```
try {
			SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
			Document doc = builder.build("Mitarbeiter.librml");
			Element party = doc.getRootElement();
			Element albert = party.getChild( "Mitarbeiter" );
			Element albertGetraenk = albert.getChild( "Name" );
			System.out.println(albertGetraenk.getText());
		} catch (JDOMException e){e.printStackTrace();}
		catch (IOException e) {e.printStackTrace();}
```

P.S.: Die Variablennamen habe ich direkt aus einem Lehrbuch übernommen, hab sie erstmal so gelassen, also nicht wundern )


----------



## Isaac (12. Jul 2004)

Die Lib ist nicht richtig eingebunden.

class org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser not found

Wenn er die nicht findet kann er sie auch nicht nutzen, da ist irgendwas in deinem Classpath nicht koscher


----------



## Gayson (15. Jul 2004)

Ich habs immer noch nicht geschaftt, was braucht ihr für Angaben, um mir bei meinem Problem zu helfen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Isaac (15. Jul 2004)

Entwicklungsumgebung?


----------



## Gayson (15. Jul 2004)

J2SE 1.4.2


----------



## Roar (15. Jul 2004)

Gayson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> J2SE 1.4.2


schön und gut und welche entwicklungsumgebung nu?   

und wo hast du die jdom.jar hingepackt?


----------



## Gayson (15. Jul 2004)

Ist Entwicklungsumgebung sowas wie Eclipse?
Ich schreibe alles immer mit einem Texteditor, weil ich nich in der Lernphase bin, wie ihr seht...

Und: Wo finde ich eine Jar von JDom, konnte auf JDom.org nur eine zip entdecken. Dann ist garantiert mein Prob gelöst, wenns eine gibt...


----------



## Isaac (15. Jul 2004)

guck mal hier, 

http://xml.apache.org/xerces2-j/download.cgi

Du must das Jar im Classpath mit drin haben sonst geht garnix. In Eclipse ist das recht einfach. Ersatzweise, wenn du nicht weist wie man den Classpath setzt kopiere das JAR in dein j2re1.4.2_01\lib\ext Verzeichniss. Also in der Verzeichniss deines Java SDKs das du nutzt (kann sich in der Version von meinem unterscheiden).


----------



## Gayson (15. Jul 2004)

Nicht böse sein, aber ich find da kein jar-File....


----------



## Isaac (15. Jul 2004)

Ja klar, die liegen auf dem Downloadserver auch als zip/tar



> You can download the Xerces-J distributions from the *master distribution directory* or, preferably, its mirror




Das was ich fett gemacht habe ist ein Link, auf der Seite die ich oben gepostet habe. Wenn du da drauf klickst kommst du zur Download Sektion Wo es dann Files gibt wie


Xerces-J-bin.2.6.2.zip
Xerces-J-src.2.6.2.zip

Wie die Dateinamen sagen ist das eine "bin" also die kompilieren sachen, dadrin wirst du sicher nen jar finden. Das andere sind "src" sprich die sourcen. Und in diesem Jar ist dann auch der von dir verwendete org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser


----------



## Gayson (15. Jul 2004)

Mh, in der bin war nicht direkt Xerces.jar enthalten, dafür insgesamt 5 Stück:
resolver.jar
xercesImpl.jar
xercesSampler.jar
xml-apis.jar
xmlParserAPIs.jar

Diese ganzen wollte ich in dieses von dir angebene Verzeichnis verschieben, doch mein "lib" Verzeichnis enthält keine "ext"-Ordner.
Habe deshalb die Dateien in denselben Ordner verschoben, wie auch meine Class-Datei liegt, die dieses xerces braucht, und die Fehlermeldung kommt trotzdem....


----------



## Isaac (15. Jul 2004)

xercesImpl.jar 
xmlParserAPIs.jar

sind die 2 die du brauchst. Aber trotzdem bin ich nun mit meinem Latein am Ende. Dir zu erklären wie man den Classpath setzt wird eh nix 

Aber vieleicht, wenn du DSL hast, solltest du dir mal Eclipse runterladen. Das ist recht einfach zu bedienen und es ist leicht die Jars die du brauchst einzubinden.

www.eclipse.org


----------



## Gayson (16. Jul 2004)

Trotz google konnt ich nicht rausfinden, wie man einerseits jars und andererseits ganze Ordnerstrukturen (in meinem Fall habe ich so etwas vom Typ org/amddesign/beans/systrayicon/)

Und gibts irgendwo ein guten Tutorial (deutsch, englisch)?

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## Isaac (16. Jul 2004)

Gayson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Trotz google konnt ich nicht rausfinden, wie man einerseits jars und andererseits ganze Ordnerstrukturen (in meinem Fall habe ich so etwas vom Typ org/amddesign/beans/systrayicon/)
> 
> Und gibts irgendwo ein guten Tutorial (deutsch, englisch)?
> 
> Danke schonmal!!




Wie geht der Satz weiter?


----------



## Gayson (16. Jul 2004)

*gg*

Trotz google konnt ich nicht rausfinden, wie man einerseits jars und andererseits ganze Ordnerstrukturen (in meinem Fall habe ich so etwas vom Typ org/amddesign/beans/systrayicon/) zu ein Projekt zufügt. Und wie müssen diese dann importiert werden?


----------



## Isaac (16. Jul 2004)

jars, so wie ichs gesagt habe. Allerdings scheinst du mehr als eine Installation von Java auf deiner Maschine zu haben da er sonst diese Klassen finden müsste. Nun müsstest du in den System Properties deine Systemvariablen durchsuchen welches Java Packet dort im Pfad steht. 


Komplette Ordnerstrukturen genauso, der Classpath muss so gesetzt sein das alle Ordnerstrukturen relativ dazu liegen. Am einfachsten macht man das mit Eclipse. Alles andere ist elendes Rumgehühner auf der Konsole und in den Systemeingeweiden von Windows. 

Ich mag das nicht erklären  :bae:. Da kann man so viel falsch machen, nicht wirklich was kaputt aber du bist nachher so schlau wie vorher weils immer noch nicht geht.


----------



## Gayson (16. Jul 2004)

Wie importiere ich im Quellcode jar-Dateien, die ich schon meinem Projekt hinzugefügt habe?


----------



## Gayson (16. Jul 2004)

Oops, die Antwort stand auf der 2. Seite, hab ich übersehen.

Soweit ich weiß, habe ich nur 1 Installation auf meinem PC, allerdings habe ich unter Systemsteuerung Software den Eintrag "Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE 1.4.1" und "Java 2 SDK, SE 1.4.1".

Lässt sich Java sauber deinstallieren?

Bezieht eclipse eigentlich Infos aus dem Classpath oder nur aus diesem Java Build Path?


----------



## Isaac (16. Jul 2004)

Eclipse setzt seine Pfade alle automatisch und ist unabhängig vom Betriebsystem. Abgesehen natürlich von der VM unter der Eclipse läuft.


Keine Ahnung wie sauber man das deinstallieren kann. Ich hab es nie versucht, ob die Pfadeinträge auch aus den System Properties rausgenommen werden.


----------



## Gayson (18. Jul 2004)

Habs geschafft, plötzlich gehts, vielleicht war einfach nur ein Neustart von Nöten...


----------



## Ander (29. Jul 2004)

Hi Isaac, hallo die anderen,

hab s mit Eclipse probiert.
Aber nicht hinbekommen.
Sorry.

Ich möchte auch mit JDOM arbeiten.
Und mit Eclipse.
Wo muss ich welche .jar Files hinkopieren,
dass sie Eclipse nutzen kann ?
Und was für Pfade, o.ä. muss ich dann noch setzen ?

Hoffe du oder jemand anderes kann mir nochmal kompakt erzählen, was zu tun ist. Danke.


----------

